# my mysterious skinny weed plants



## 4dennis (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, guys.  I'd like to introduce my babies.  they are so tall and old about 12 weeks.  They are from bagseeds so I don't even know what kind of babies they are, indica or sativa?  and are they still just growing, budding, or flowering now?  I really appreciate this forum b/c of learning a lot from it.  can anybody figure out what is going on with them now?  are they girls or boys?  oh, my... Thank you.


----------



## Pinero06 (Oct 29, 2006)

show pics of the whole plant and tell us ur set up


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2006)

those are female pistols but could be preflowers if your still on the veg cycle.


how long are your lights on/off? you need to give them at least 12 hrs of darkness for them to start budding.


show us some pics of the fan leaves and we can better guess if its indica dom or sativa dom.

id throw her under 12/12 and let her do her thing.


what type of light? how tall is she?

if you  dont have an hid you will need one considering height and age. its probibly pretty lanky  and will she will need plenty of lumens to reach all her budsites.



we need more info


----------



## 4dennis (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll put more pics tomorrow b/c they are sleeping now   One is 24" (61cm) and the other one is 23" (58.5cm).  I just changed time cycle 12/12 from 14/10.  Thank you so much, guys.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 30, 2006)

hello 4 dennis. i think the first problem is that u need atleast 16 hours of light for proper vegi think if i am not mistaken. for flower u will need atleast 12 hours of undistubed darkness for proper flower... this 14\10 cycle maybe the reason u have tall skinny plants they r strecthing for light in the long dark period i would leave the 12\12 and see wha they do depending on the light setup u have is wheather u will get a descent yield ... i am just trying to give knowledge i have learned for this great site so pls don't quote me on anything and if i am wrong about something mayb a more experienced grower will set me straight... hope that this helps u and pls give us dome more details about ur setup......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

*Yup i see female hairs and she looks great.   I'm gonna move this over to the general indoor growing section. *


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are two bagseed plants.  The skinny one I didn't show last time, because its so embarrassing.  The main plant has gotten more flowering and stronger.  I trimmed the leaves that blocked light the first few days, now I'm letting them grow to better shape the plants.  How is it going?


----------



## KADE (Nov 10, 2006)

look like girls to me... that one bushier one will give u a bunch of bud for sure.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 11, 2006)

They're allready flowering too.


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, my girls are flowering and everyday look different.  I hated waking up early, but I love to get up to check difference of them while sleeping.  so so happy with them even I lost almost 10 white widow babies last night...How do I live without them..haha... oh, yeah...thanks guys.  With all you guys know-how, I could make it even it is my first growing!  Wowwowwowwow..so happy!  Yes, I am hi, too.


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 23, 2006)

Here are more pictures.  They are getting bushier and with more buds. I think a week or so should be enough time to harvest(I'm guessing). These pics are after 11 days.  Feedback Appreciated.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 23, 2006)

I notice a lot of cut off leaves. You know, unless they really get in the way you should keep them. Did you do this in the veggie stage to?


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Nov 23, 2006)

You need to flower for at least six weeks, but by judging your leaf structure of those plants I would say they have some sativa in them, so you are probably looking at another eight weeks plus.  They won't be ready in a week and if you think those buds are ready now, just wait to see how large they get in another four or five weeks.  YOu have to be patient with pot - good things come to those whom wait. (at least that's what I have been told lol.)

TGT


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are more pictures of the babies.  I put them in bigger pots since there are few weeks left before harvest.  I think they're looking better.  For a week and a half I've beening using the CO2 yeast do-dad and they are a richer green color. I also added one more lamp to feed the inside leafs some light. The buds are getting bigger and more branches have grown.


----------



## KADE (Nov 29, 2006)

4dennis said:
			
		

> Here are more pictures of the babies. I put them in bigger pots since there are few weeks left before harvest. I think they're looking better. For a week and a half I've beening using the CO2 yeast do-dad and they are a richer green color. I also added one more lamp to feed the inside leafs some light. The buds are getting bigger and more branches have grown.


 
They are lookin good! keep it up!


----------



## 4dennis (Dec 21, 2006)

I snipped the bigger plant at the middle and I'm drying those now.  These are pics before the harvest.  I hope I made a good judgement of the timing.   eace:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 21, 2006)

hi 4dennis dont chop them yet they will go weeks more dudeeace: 

they are obviously sative influenced so wil go 10-12 weeks easy.

what lighting are you using i assume not much power output dude due to bud size 

bigger more powerful light and you are halfway there dude.eace: 

dontw ant to come across as being a know all and slating your grow its good but can get better with the correct lamp and experience which gets more the more you grow.but its a lifelong learning curve growing the weed  


happy xmas dude 


pkj


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 21, 2006)

Tom 'Green' Thumb said:
			
		

> ..They won't be ready in a week and if you think those buds are ready now, just wait to see how large they get in another four or five weeks. YOu have to be patient with pot - good things come to those whom wait.TGT


I completely agree with TGT!! Just wait a bit and see how big they get...you wait more but with better results!!


----------



## 4dennis (Dec 30, 2006)

this is the second harvest of the batch.  I'm gonna keep this for myself.


----------



## pharcyde (Dec 30, 2006)

Excellent job on your first grow dude!!

*Before* you start that next grow, go over this thread a couple more times and read the comments posted by the other users, there is some great advice here that you could use.

Remember that you get the most yield in the last two weeks of flowering.  Those buds were on week seven or eight; like *parkingjoe* said, they could've gone to ten or twelve weeks.
Its time to harvest when those hairs coming out of the buds get dark red (those pics of your harvest still have white hairs on them) 

Don't forget to let us know the smoke report!  Thanks for the great pics and updates!


----------



## sanchez (Dec 30, 2006)

something i've been wondering about lately...my seeds came from bagseed, but the buds I smoked from that bag had no hairs.  the **** was outdoor weed, that much is obvious cause there were tons of seeds and that's all we seem to get around here.

will i get red hairs when i get my babes to flower?


----------



## pharcyde (Dec 30, 2006)

sanchez said:
			
		

> something i've been wondering about lately...my seeds came from bagseed, but the buds I smoked from that bag had no hairs.  the **** was outdoor weed, that much is obvious cause there were tons of seeds and that's all we seem to get around here.
> 
> will i get red hairs when i get my babes to flower?


Yes, you will get red hairs sanchez.  That other grower did not kill the males and so the females got pollinated.  The females then put all of their resources into making seeds and stop producing buds. 
Without males in the crop, the females will continue to grow buds and those hairs will get red and sticky.  (They are trying to catch male pollen but there aren't any males.) 

So, you will get red hairs, just make sure to *kill the males*.  Red hairs (or pistols) are something that all female cannabis plants will have - all strains (from bag-seed to 300-dollar-seed)


----------



## sanchez (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm guessing the scenario playing was that they had this huge outdoor grow, didn't bother removing the male plants, and harvested before the plants were ready, hence the uniform dark green colour, flat buds and weak high.  Can't wait to grow these things properly and see the results.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey dennis i would say if you dont wan`t to listen too everyones advise on how to make your plants  better your waisting your time asking. And waisting the time of the good people  helping you. They could be using that time helping someone who want`s too use the advise thats given. Not getting on you just a word of advise.
    And you started off saying my skinny  plants but when you pull off all the fan leaves the plant is going to look skinny and be a lot slower to grow.


----------

